# Sun conure



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I just got me a 3 week old sun conure as an early Xmas present from the fiancé. What's with me lately? Have I caught the bird fever? All these new pets. I'm so stoked!!!! As I wanted a sun conure since I was a kid. Here's the lil fella...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Lovely colors! How big do they get? Yup, you have the Bird Fever!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, great bird. ive never heard of them.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty!!' Can't wait to see more pics when they are older!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks all! They don't get that big. About 12-13 inches long. Here's a pic you can compare to the persons hand. And you can see what adult ones look like. 

He/she is so smart already (parrots are very smart) when I put him/her in the brooder, parrot seen where and how I opened the lid, so parrot crawled to that side and tried to open the lid him/her self. Ya, I think I need a deeper brooder, so parrot can't reach the top to get to the lid.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## abluechipstock (Jul 5, 2012)

my sun was the coolest bird, i could do anything with him, they are very loud when they want to be but as for the conures they're just awesome birds


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They are! This lil guy keeps amazing me, and he's only 4 weeks old. He loves to cuddle already, when I need to put him down he grunts cause he wants to be let out. He has a different chirp or squeak for when he's hungry. But playtime or snuggle time is grunts. Too funny!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

He has grown alot of feathers since your last post! So pretty !


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hes going to be a beaut. keep us updated with the pics please


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Today Charlie is going in for his first yearly vet check up. Just thought I'd share. I'll let you y'all know how it goes. He's getting big!


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

My cousin in oz has one of these called Sunny he is so entertaining when she gets her keys for the car he says goodbye and she has a galah when it squawks Sunny tells it to shut up and his screech it the worse out of the two! We said he would be on a coke advert as you let him have a little sip from the can rim and he says nice drink! Such lovely birds.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Read about Alex and Dr. Pepperberg (I think thats right.) She's the professor who taught Alex like over 1000 words. There's a TED talk about it on youtube too. Great talk. Great bird (he's a African Grey.) Great story. Unfortunately, Alex has passed away. His last words to his owner were "You be good. I love you." Heart wrenching, I know. Good luck with that new little Sun. They are my favorite parrots.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Read about Alex and Dr. Pepperberg (I think thats right.) She's the professor who taught Alex like over 1000 words. There's a TED talk about it on youtube too. Great talk. Great bird (he's a African Grey.) Great story. Unfortunately, Alex has passed away. His last words to his owner were "You be good. I love you." Heart wrenching, I know. Good luck with that new little Sun. They are my favorite parrots.


I love the book! Love love Alex, it's just too sad that he passed at such a young age. He was such a special unique bird.

They are just too cute!!! Unfortunately though, Charlie has a throat infection. The doc took him in weighed him and said his weight is pefect for his age. To make things short everything came out great other than his throat. When doc went to go look into his throat he said he has an infection. I almost cried right there, I had to hold it in. So then my lil Charlie is on antibiotics, probiotics and baytril. He kept commenting on how such a good bird he is and was behaving really well. I said ya! cause Ive been raising him since he was 3 weeks. lol. Doc said he wants to do a fallow up next week to see how Charlie is doing. One thing I was super upset about was that he gave Charlie a nail trim and cut 2 of them too short and made my Charlie bleed a lil. I was mad inside. UGH!!!! Charlie was such a good bird he just made a noise as if he was saying "ouch, watch it buddy!" and that was it, he did not try to get away or anything like that he just stood still. He is acting perfectly fine though. Doc did say that he should start weaning now. Which surprised me, cause the info I have gathered from allot of research was that they should be almost fully weaned by the age of 9 weeks. Charlie is only 5-6 weeks. Charlie does have an interest in other foods but he mainly just plays/shreds it and at times eats a lil. Doc did suggest to put the formula in a dish and have him eat it out of the dish instead of the syringe. So ya, Charlie is now on meds 2x a day for 14 days (13 now) my poor lil fellow. He doesnt seem to mind taking the meds. He takes them orally with a syringe with no problems, such a good sport huh! Thanks all and sorry for the ramble!!

OH! Because Charlie was such a good sport at the docs.. Today I recieved Paulie the movie in the mail from ordering online. (For those who havent seen the movie, its about a parrot too) So as a treat we will be watching Paulie as we lay on the sofa eating some fresh fruit. What a spoiled brat huh! hahahaha


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

First...big AWWWWW how cute is he 
I used to have a Nanday conure ages ago. Wonderful bird but loud as thunder. Ear splitting! Still loved my Tyger to pieces.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, he is getting louder as he grows. But it's only when he's hungry. 

He went in for his follow up appt with the vet. Unfortunately he still has an infection but it has gotten better. So the doc wanted to up the dose of his meds. He's getting so big!

Here he is with his new snuggle hut his toys his food and he's just loving it.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I love sun conures....


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

He is becoming so demanding and such a handful! He is well behaved and spoiled rotten though hahaha. Today he had his first bird bath. I had bought a blow dryer just for him to dry afterwards. He was loving the warm air blowing at him.


----------

